# Overcoming growing cold



## LeeJUk (Apr 2, 2009)

As I'm sure many many people get this. After being converted you know my heart, my entire life was filled with Christ and I was literally on fire for about a month or 2.

Now, it's different, it's colder. I have more knowledge and more scriptural knowledge and all of the rest of it than I've ever had, I spend time in the word and in prayer but it's like still there's a coldness.

I used to see the value of Christ better and clearer, and my own shortcomings clearer and hated sin and was more zealous before. 

So what I'm asking is, how do you overcome this, how do you revive your passion and zeal for Christ and his glory.

I know I'm saved I don't doubt that but still, even saying that I find it hard to see the absolute miracle of being saved like I used to.

Thanks.


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, you don't say how long you've been a Christian, so maybe my words won't fit.

What you are feeling is very common. I've been a believer for over 22 years and looking back have seen times when I was really "on fire for the Lord" and others when I was smouldering, but I can't say i was ever "cold". 

If you're a relatively new believer, maybe you've overdosed on theology, etc., and need a break. Try reading a non-religious book in a genre you've previously enjoyed. I was getting a burned out and spent a couple months reading Frank Peretti's stuff (he is kind of like a Christian Steven King)--- lousy theology, but still exciting books. Or maybe get out a bit more. Reaquainting yourself with secular society will often help you better comprehend the sinfulness of the natural mand and the miracle of your regeneration. 

And finally, don't let your prayer life wane. Prayer is the best way to help you understand what God wants for and from you.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 2, 2009)

I must actually respectfully disagree with Michael in his prescription. The answer to a coldness of the heart is not to give the head a rest by putting theology aside for awhile. We are psycho-somatic unities. We should _never_ separate head and heart. The Christian faith is a jagged upward climb. The overall trend-line is always in an upwards direction. However, there are dips and climbs. The issue then is not that you now know too much theology and need to back off. The issue is that you need to know _more_ about God as He has revealed Himself in the Word. It is a life-long process. You have never reached the point of arrival, and you never will. You also need to realize that the Christian faith is not all about emotions. Of course emotions are involved. But that is not the sum total of the faith. Whenever I feel cold, I often turn to Bible commentaries, believe it or not. A fresh insight from others on the nature of the meaning of a text can get me very excited. Prayer, of course, is essential in all this. The question of whether you love God or not really comes to the test: will you continue to strive to learn and grow even when you don't feel like it will do you any good? It is just like the love of another human being. It is easy to be in love with your spouse when she is being sweet. But how about when you are arguing? That is when love shows itself to be a mindset, not merely an emotion. The emotions go up and down. But the mindset is what is important. Hope this helps.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to agree with Lane. Resting is one thing. Amusement is another. Our minds do not need amusement. They need rest and stimulation. I have consistently found that when my zeal flags it is either due to mental or physical exhaustion (usually physical), or 'boredom'. In our culture either of these are the stimulus for amusement. I have found that rather than seeking amusement if I will spend time in prayer, reading the word and real meditation upon what I have read, the nature of God, and his glorious grace I come away with a deepened love and purer zeal for him and his glory.

If, upon assessment, I find that I am tired physically, then I rest physically. But, I do not stop the prayer, reading, and meditation.

If I find that I am mentally tired. I rest my mind. I find the most restful thing I can do is to pray and meditate upon my Saviour.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

Prayer. More communication with our Lord. Pray out loud, pray often, pray. One does not grow cold towards those they confide in often. Pray.

Theognome


----------



## Kim G (Apr 2, 2009)

In addition to what others have mentioned, I have found that reading biographies of men of the faith has particularly helped me because I learn that 1) I am not the only one who has struggled, 2) the Lord has helped others and will help me too, and 3) I am edified to think about what a life of faith looks like.

I'm thinking biographies like Adoniram Judson in _To the Golden Shore_, George Muller's autobiography, _The Life and Diary of David Brainerd_, etc.


----------



## LeeJUk (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks a lot, i've started doing some of that puritan mediation now and it seems to have helped me greatly.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2009)

We all have time of declinsion in our walk brother. Do not lose heart. Keep your mind on Heavenly things and press hard after your duties. Here is a book I read some time back. You can buy it at Banner of Truth or read it for free here. It was a help to me:

Personal Declension and Revival of Religion in the Soul

by Octavius Winslow (1841)

Preface


That the subject on which this humble volume treats is vastly solemn, and deeply searching, every true believer in Jesus must acknowledge. The existing necessity for such a work has long impressed itself upon the Author's mind. While other and abler writers are employing their pens, either in defending the outposts of Christianity, or in arousing a slumbering church to an increased intensity of personal and combined action in the great work of Christian benevolence, he has felt that it might but be instrumental, in ever so humble a way, of occasionally withdrawing the eye of the believer from the dazzling and almost bewildering movements around him, and fixing it upon the state of HIS OWN PERSONAL RELIGION, he would be rendering the Christian church a service, not the less needed and important in her present elevated and excited position.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 2, 2009)

Ask your pastor/elders if one of them would personally mentor you.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Apr 3, 2009)

Right there with you! I believe that Christ is God that 2000 yr ago He died and paid for the elect's sins, rose again the third day etc....but did He do it for me? We aren't to base our faith on our feelings which makes complete sense, but where's my fruit? Are there holes into which we fall which hides all previous fruit and limits our vision thus our encouragement to continue on? That cold feeling is really stone cold at times....praying for you!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

I think whatever you go through, no matter how you may "feel", always show your interest in Him by reading, prayer, discussion with others.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 3, 2009)

The solution is probably not that you need to read more commentaries and theology, nor is it that you need to read more Frank Peretti novels. I chuckle, because all of these solutions have been focusing, in typical Reformed fashion, on the mind. 

What you need is the fellowship of mature, zealous, and caring brothers and sisters in Christ. We are not just "body-mind" persons, but redeemed persons who are a vital part of "the Body". This is one area in which Reformed congregations tend to suffer; they have not learned that vital strength that comes from regular fellowship, praying together, and working together actively for the testimony of the Gospel in their communities. There are some congregations that have, but not most. The solution in most Reformed congregations is to "attend morning and evening worship, and then go home and read a book". Which is why we tend to have so many lonely and odd folk attending our congregations!

Put down those books, brother, and get together with a kindred heart from your church, and go out for a hike and a good talk about life.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 3, 2009)

Adam, that is a great suggestion as well. Often overlooked. I am blessed in that it is not a shortcoming in our situation. But, it has been in the past.


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

May not be good for all but for me I get excited again when I am interacting with other believers. Esp if I have to teach or study to answer a question that excites me. So maybe some fellowship would be good, checking out some interesting websites on Biblical and Spiritual issues. 
Or witnessing so God may give you someone to speak to of His great works and praise Him an magnify Him, and one to study for to answer their questions. 

And of course I agree with the previous posts too on reading the word, praying even if it feels cold, and continuing to obey and apply yourself to all the prescibed means of grace. 

It is a time to live by faith not by sight or feelings.
Is God still God? Is He still there? 
Then nothing has changed except your flesh. 
So deny the feelings, deny your flesh and by faith continue to trust God. 
Call on him to give you release and confess any sin and forsake it, mortify it, vow if needed to never touch it again, then call on Him to be faithful to His word. Decide to rejoice in all things, even in this trial. Live out your faith by rejoicing and proclaiming all things work for good so this is a good thing though for a time unpleasant, praise God for this gift of dryness to purge you from believing your flesh and renew your faith in Him and resting only on the sacrifice of Christ for your sin. 

So ignore your circumstances and press on. Begging God according to His word
Ps 51:12-15

12 *Restore to me the joy of Your salvation,*
And uphold me by Your generous Spirit. 
13 Then I will teach transgressors Your ways,
And sinners shall be converted to You. 

14 Deliver me from the guilt of bloodshed, O God,
The God of my salvation,
And my tongue shall sing aloud of Your righteousness. 
15 O Lord, open my lips,
And my mouth shall show forth Your praise. 
NKJV

I find empathizing with David in the psalms in these times most refreshing, though not initially, but after a while.

1 Peter 4:12-13

Beloved, do not think it strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened to you; 13 but rejoice to the extent that you partake of Christ's sufferings, that when His glory is revealed, you may also be glad with exceeding joy
NKJV

1 Peter 5:10 But may the God of all grace, who called us to His eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after you have suffered a while, perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle you. 11 To Him be the glory and the dominion forever and ever. Amen. 
NKJV


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 3, 2009)

Psalm 42:1



> 42:1 As a deer pants for flowing streams,
> so pants my soul for you, O God.
> 2 My soul thirsts for God,
> for the living God.
> ...


----------

